# Elk Ivory Jewlery



## jnessy07 (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a couple of elk teeth sitting around and want to get a ring made. Does anyone have any recommendations on where I should take them?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've asked around with several jewelers and nobody seems to want to touch them. If you google it you can find some mail-away jewelers for it. If you find one locally please report back.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I could be wrong, but I believe Mike's custom jewelry in Murray can do that. I think I remember a guy I work with telling me that he got his ring done by him.


----------



## jnessy07 (Sep 15, 2014)

Huntin8 - Thank you...I will check with them


----------



## jnessy07 (Sep 15, 2014)

twinkielk15 - I will let you know what I find.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Castro Jewelers in Cedar City will gladly do it, but that's quite a ways from you. He did a pair of earrings for my wife and they look great. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

A friend of mine owns Forge Jewelry Works on Provo. I Just talked to him and they do that there. He said that his goldsmith has made some really cool rings for people and will do anything you want. His Name is Shawn, store # is 801-704-7020

Good luck. I am going to go in this next week and see what they can do for me.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

park city jewlers does some nice looking stuff.

parkcityjewlers.com


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Would some of you please post some photos of your elk ivory jewelry? I love hunting and I love elk but I have never liked any elk ivory jewelry that I have seen. Perhaps I have only seen the cheap, low class pieces. Perhaps some of you could show me what some of the better looking jewelry looks like. Help me out. Another question, do you men wear this jewelry or do you adorn your women in it?

Hawkeye


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

R J Hunt Jewlers in Logan Utah does that.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

These guys are always at our local Sportsmans show! They are by far the best sports jewerly I have ever seen or have put on my fingers. I have yet to have thenm make me a ring because of cost, but I ever do get a ring made it will be done by them. Each year I stand and slober all over their display case. I always try some rings on. The lady knows me by name. 15 years of looking but not buying. Take a look at the link. Some powerfully good stuff there!

http://www.classiccreations.us/


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I just had some sterling silver earrings made for my wife last year from Lazy J Corral up in Jackson, WY... AWESOME work, and very reasonably priced. (Rod Huskey 307-733-1554)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have dealt with Jensen Jewelers and their work and product is outstanding.


----------

